

Ask PG:  Banning religion from hacker news harmful to innovation? - amichail

Some religions are very good at spreading.  Doesn't it make sense to see what makes them spread so well when trying to compete with sites such as Facebook?  Perhaps similar ideas can be used?
======
pg
Articles about religion aren't banned.

------
digamber_kamat
Name one such religion which spreads quickly.

